# Sticky  WARNING: PLEASE READ- before adopting out or selling your birds.



## TAWhatley

So .. I'm driving to work yesterday and see and hear a call coming in. Withheld # .. sure .. I figure it's my friend, Susan. WRONG! It's an old member from here, Brownieluv. 

I am sooooooo very sad to hear what she has to say. Brownie and Midnight are not safe in the adoptive home she chose for them. Will I take them if she can get them back? OF COURSE is the answer.

Through many minutes of words and sobbing, I was able to figure out that Brownieluv placed Brownie and Midnight (two pigeons) with someone she thought would be a good home. She (the owner/rescuer) had asked me if I would take the birds back once she was no longer able to care for them, and I said YES! Still, she placed them with someone else and did call me to say that she had found a good place closer to them. Fine, I say.

Well, turns out that the guy that adopted the birds let them out to free fly even after being told that the birds were INSIDE pets and could not be let out.

I'm sure you've already figured out the end of this .. No Brownie, no Midnight .. haven't been seen for months since they were let out. I'm pretty sure I should be posting this in the Hall Of Love instead of here as I am quite certain that Brownie and Midnight are no longer with us and haven't been for a good while.

I'm also heartbroken cuz Midnight was a baby that I hand raised as a singleton and was very tame. Midnight and Brownie had a wonderful life with Brownieluv. but I think that Midnight and Brownie are no longer with us.

The human components were going to go look for the birds in the "release" area at dawn this morning. I haven't had a phone call, so I am quite certain that they did not find Brownie or Midnight (no big surprise there). 

Moral of this story .. be very, very careful who you adopt to or sell to. I am absolutely sick about these two birds and am quite certain that both are long dead.

Terry


----------



## Charis

I think you should make this thread a sticky. 

The moral to this story can't be said loudly enough....

*be very, very careful who you adopt to or sell to... and to add, you don't have to give a bird to everyone that asks for one. We are in charge. We are the advocates. It's up to us to put the bird needed a home in the best place for the bird in question.*

I'm very sad about this and Terry, I know this was a tough one for you to hear about.


----------

